# Seeking advice! Navy to Army on 18X contract



## Benny Reyna (Mar 21, 2017)

I am currently serving in the Navy as a naval rescue swimmer. When I first joined 3 years ago, I entered the navy with a SEAL contract. Long story short I wasn't ready for what that program had to offer mentally and physicially and found out the hard way that is was an asskicker, I didn't make it far at all but just enough to witness that you need to be well prepared going into a program like that. I was 18 at the time and didn't know what I was getting myself into but was definitely glad I experienced that in my life which made me humble and learned a lot about humility real quick. For about 2 years now I became interested in going after Army Special Forces once done in the navy. I'm stationed oversees in Japan right now and won't PSC until 2019 and will have a year left after that to complete my time in the navy. Problem is that I hardly know how the process will be to change from Navy to Army with an 18X contract. I don't quite know if  the blue to green program will be the best path to take other than getting out and enlisting in the army with an 18X contract. It would greatly be appreciated if I could get some of your guys' inputs on what is the best route to take. Thanks!


----------



## Kheenbish (Mar 22, 2017)

Get an approved DD Form 368 signed by an 0-5 or above and be one year out from your current contract ending. Talk to an Army Recruiter also, and google the current business rules to see what jobs are available for what rank. I believe right now it's E-4 and below can get a 18x contract.


----------



## PabstGOAT (Apr 11, 2017)

Benny Reyna said:


> I am currently serving in the Navy as a naval rescue swimmer. When I first joined 3 years ago, I entered the navy with a SEAL contract. Long story short I wasn't ready for what that program had to offer mentally and physicially and found out the hard way that is was an asskicker, I didn't make it far at all but just enough to witness that you need to be well prepared going into a program like that. I was 18 at the time and didn't know what I was getting myself into but was definitely glad I experienced that in my life which made me humble and learned a lot about humility real quick. For about 2 years now I became interested in going after Army Special Forces once done in the navy. I'm stationed oversees in Japan right now and won't PSC until 2019 and will have a year left after that to complete my time in the navy. Problem is that I hardly know how the process will be to change from Navy to Army with an 18X contract. I don't quite know if  the blue to green program will be the best path to take other than getting out and enlisting in the army with an 18X contract. It would greatly be appreciated if I could get some of your guys' inputs on what is the best route to take. Thanks!



I recently talked with an Army recruiter over the phone. If you call one of the stations they can explain more to you. If one of them basically blows you off just call another station. You can get the 368 done but I have heard it is very difficult to get approved. The other alternative they said to me was you get out then get back in but it can take some time and you have to pass through MEPS again.


----------



## That_Dude (Dec 1, 2017)

Currently in the process of transferring. The DD 368 gave me one year to get accepted into the Army. Just accepted. Not signed in. I was accepted on the very last day of my contract, about a half an hour before BN closed. They were the final say on accepting me due to waivers. Since it took so long though, my background checks were outdated requiring new background checks so the Army won't officially accept me till I get background checks with a current date. I now am waiting for a 1306 (request for a conditional release extension) to be signed by my CO, submitted to navpers, and hopefully be granted my extension. I have picked up rank since I was approved on my 368 so I'm worried I won't get approved for the extension, therefore requiring me to figure elout my next move. Either way, the point of all this is that it is possible to get accepted. I was 3 years out of my EAOS when I was approved for the B2G, so the 1 year rule doesn't always apply. Message me if you have questions.


----------



## 8482farm (Dec 1, 2017)

Make sure you make a copy of ALL your medical and dental records. Especially your separation physical. This will keep you from having to go through MEPS again. They can just use your separation physical when you move from blue to green.


----------



## That_Dude (Dec 1, 2017)

Already did MEPS again lol. It was pretty easy though. Was rushed through most of it because I'm "prior service." I do wish I knew that. Could have saved some time. Thanks for the heads up though because I know a couple more sailors who are considering the transition.


----------



## littlefish1112 (Feb 2, 2018)

So how did everything end up working out for you??


----------



## Benny Reyna (Feb 3, 2018)

I not able to try for it yet because I have about 2 years still left in the navy.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 3, 2018)

Who told you that?


----------



## Benny Reyna (Feb 3, 2018)

Well with the new Navadmin coming out and the navy being real conservative with holding as much people as they can, early out won’t be an option and I think blue to green falls under that. Plus being FDNF I have to stay at my current command until my EAOS is up since I’m not going to re-enlist in the navy.


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 3, 2018)

I spoke with Martha Fry, the lady who is in charge of early out programs and the blue to green program. The blue to green doesn't fall under the new navadmin. I'm creating all the mess I can at my command because they tried telling me the same thing. My NC1 is fighting it so hard that the CMC and skipper are getting involved. They can't argue it when they see that navpers themselves said that the blue to green program is based off different criteria not covered in the new navadmin. What is FDNF?


----------



## Benny Reyna (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello all,

So about a few months ago on a routine eye exam with my optometrist, she had found through my corneal topography, that I have Keratoconus. She advised me that I have to get a waiver for my condition through an avaiation optometrist in pensacola. Long story short, my waiver got approved due to being corrected to 20/20 with spectacle lenses so I can continue to fly in the Navy. For my annual flight physical this past august my vision check seemed to get a little better to 20/15 corrected in both eyes. My main concern is with my plan on the Army side and how this effects that. I've tried to research as much as I could on this subject in regards to getting an 18X contract but still can't find to much on it. Got in contact with my recuiter and he advised me that I was disqualified for initial enlistment for 18X, but on the other hand said I can join in a regular MOS and get a better chance on getting a waiver approved for my condition while I'm in the army vice not even in the army yet. I know this sounds like a typical recruiter move to try and just to get someone in but regardless I would like to continue my military carreer as a soldier in the Army. My question is, if it's a better possibility to get a vision waiver while in or before? Also if the optometrists can waive such a condition even though my vision is correctable to at least 20/20? I know it's hard to say due to it being a case by case basis with waivers, just wanting to get a better insight on a vision waiver like this if anyone has a better understanding with waivers. Thank you.


----------



## That_Dude (Oct 12, 2018)

From whatvmy recruiter has told me, waivers basically all waivers are doable before joining. Maybe try another recruiter and see what they say?


----------



## AWP (Oct 12, 2018)

That_Dude said:


> Maybe try another recruiter and see what they say?



Some recruiters will take a dim view of this tactic and some recruiting commands will flat out reject you if you step outside of another recruiter's area. You roll the dice if you go down this path.

Something every wannabe should consider is that even once you're in that doesn't increase your odds of getting into SOF. Say you are infantry and want to go SF, SF has different initial entry medical standards, standards that apply to prior and non-prior service alike.

Everyone needs to understand that there's no magic bullet for getting a shot as a shooter. What increased one guy's odds doesn't mean it applies to you. It is case-by-case and always will be.


----------

